# Circular holes for air cond



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

Are these normal designs? I found them really odd ... 
1st and 2nd floor have holes on the ceiling, while the holes are on the floor on the 3rd floor. Opinions?

ceiling:
http://img97.imageshack.us/i/22ndfloorbedroomholeint.jpg/

floor
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/3floorholewheretheairco.jpg/

Also, there's this really ancient fire alarm thing on the side wall on the 1st and 2nd floor ... I dont think they are active, but really weird at how they are there to begin with
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/2509/1awkwardoldfirealarm.jpg

Opinions?


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Whoa ... funky cool*

I've never seem them before


----------



## dilbert789 (Apr 20, 2010)

My understanding is that it probably is a retrofit system. Small diameter High Velocity forced air. The smaller diameter piping is easier to fit in the walls/floors than normal ductwork. 

I would think it would be a bit more costly for the fan as it would have to push air at a higher pressure. 

Example site:
http://factoidz.com/installing-a-high-velocity-air-conditioning-system/


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I've seen these systems before in small townhouses. The townhouses were new. It seemed to work well


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

The fire alarm device looks like a standard fire alarm system bell, such as you would find in a commercial building or the public corridors of an apartment buidling. A bit unusual to have in a single family dwelling. Is this a small apartment building or a rooming house?


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

Could these be space pacs? I think I've seen them once before.


----------



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Talking about air conditioning... I have a portable one for sale: $190. Contact me if interested.


----------



## CuriousReader (Apr 3, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> The fire alarm device looks like a standard fire alarm system bell, such as you would find in a commercial building or the public corridors of an apartment buidling. A bit unusual to have in a single family dwelling. Is this a small apartment building or a rooming house?


It's actually in a townhouse.
I dont think it's functional at all ... they definitely painted over it ... I am not sure why it's there to begin with


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

CuriousReader said:


> It's actually in a townhouse.
> I dont think it's functional at all ... they definitely painted over it ... I am not sure why it's there to begin with


Just speculation: 
1. In the early days of home fire alarm systems, there were some small systems sold that used standard fire alarm equipment. There would be a control panel somewhere in the basement for it.
2. Maybe part of a burglar system that is no longer there? Again, there would be a control panel in the basement.
3. Maybe the home was owned by someone with a hearing impairment, and they added a fire alarm bell?
4. Ask your neighbours if they have/had one in their units.


----------



## Rob_23 (May 29, 2010)

How old is the townhouse?

Are these townhouses part of a complex, and does it have connecting hallways or common areas for the tenants with fire sprinklers?

If there is a fire alarm bell there should be some method of detection in order for it to sound in case of a fire. Look for some kind of sensors/smoke detectors (not battery operated ones, they would have to be hard wired to a panel) or manual pull stations, if there is none then it is part of an old system and is useless.

As for the ducts, I think dilbert is right. They looks like an older high velocity system, could be retro fits to replace old rads.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

My house has small round vents, probably exactly the same size. The outer portion looks the same as shown. But the inner portion has more of a mesh or grid like appearance.

If you don't like the look of those ones, I am sure you can go to home depot to purchase different ones that fit into the round holes.


----------

